# Burning exotic wood dust/shavings



## ColoradoRice (Dec 22, 2017)

Not really SHOP safety question here, but safety related. 

I’ve seen a few videos online about making your own fire starters out of sawdust and wood chips and parafin wax. You basically pour your dust and shavings into muffin tins or egg cartons, add melted wax and let cool. 

I’d really like to do that as we go RVing a lot but all the videos I’ve seen, people are using basic lumber sawdust and shavings. As a woodturner, I’m turning things like bloodwood, bocote, cocobolo, rosewood, etc. Would it be safe to use the dust and shavings from woods like that to use as fire starters? I’m not really familiar with, nor can I find information on burning exotic woods. Any help would be great.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Just don't stand over the fire breathing in the smoke. 
johnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I seriously doubt that anyone has done any serious studies on that question. Just not a large enough target audience to be worthwhile.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If any of it is toxic the smoke goes up the chimney so I wouldn't worry about it. 

Seems like a lot of trouble to start a fire. If you save your wood scraps too small to use that would be enough to start a fire.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

He said it was for RVing so I'm assuming it is for a camp fire. If they're just for starting an outdoor fire they won't last long.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

it's not all good news . . .

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I doubt it would be nearly as bad as the sanding dust when you are working with them or do you wear one of those super duty face shields?

I had a full beard I wear paper masks but I do know some get past those


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Mix an unknown with the already nasty wax smoke and what have you got? I don't want to guess.
Garbage fire and I'll be standing upwind, thank you.

In wood carving, I make very little dust. 
Chips and shavings are no big deal, cabinet scraper curls, that's about it.

I do keep the chips and shavings packed into a few big plastic bags.
Acrylic paints are somewhat toxic as liquids in aquatic ecosystems.
So, I pour all leftovers into the shavings to bind and dry (aka plastic).


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I use plane shaving to start all my fires at home. Wood shavings in wax could work I guess but when I'm camping I mix fir pitch with some roughed up cedar bark. It works like a charm.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Okay, then what CAN you do with sawdust, wood shavings, thin sticks, and wood scraps? Over the last few months I have generated a few bins worth of the stuff. I suspect that it is a major issue for the people with large commercial woodworking operations.

All I can think to do is put it in the household trash, which goes to the landfill. I would prefer a better solution, if you can suggest it.


----------



## ColoradoRice (Dec 22, 2017)

TomCT2 said:


> it's not all good news . . .
> 
> http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


I’ve looked at that database over and over to try and find anything helpful on the actual burning of any of the wood but haven’t seen anything. So far all I can get is opinions and they vary from person to person. From “yeah, it’s perfectly fine” to “don’t do it you’ll die!” Seems like I’m getting much of the same here.


----------



## ColoradoRice (Dec 22, 2017)

Catpower said:


> I doubt it would be nearly as bad as the sanding dust when you are working with them or do you wear one of those super duty face shields?
> 
> I had a full beard I wear paper masks but I do know some get past those


When I’m turning and sanding I wear a 3M half face respirator with the pink cartridges. Mainly because I already work in a hazardous environment and don’t need to add to my lung issues at home. I didn’t always wear one but never had any reactions to before starting.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

A high incidence of nasal and throat cancers used to occur in High Wycombe wood workers making furniture.
johnep


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

woods contain oils, esters and a whole host of other chemical compounds.

burning the wood puts the stuff airborne and 'at temperature' which - if there's un-nice stuff in the wood - will very likely make it more readily absorbed - especially if inhaled.

if a wood species is listed as un-nice for dust inhalation, one might assume the fumes are also un-nice.
of course, there will be people who insist the un-nice is made nice by the burning temperatures.

I'd say it's your call.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

ColoradoRice said:


> When I’m turning and sanding I wear a 3M half face respirator with the pink cartridges. Mainly because I already work in a hazardous environment and don’t need to add to my lung issues at home. I didn’t always wear one but never had any reactions to before starting.



I used to never wear anything and it didn't bother me, unless I was sanding a bunch paduak or walnut, made the snot look bloody or chocolate LOL But as I have gotten older it seems to irritate me more so I wear a paper mask it seems to help but with a full beard it doesn't get it all

I wouldn't worry about the small amount you will be burning, just try to stay up wind, which is impossible for me, cause they say smoke follows good looks LOL


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Okay, then what CAN you do with sawdust, wood shavings, thin sticks, and wood scraps? Over the last few months I have generated a few bins worth of the stuff. I suspect that it is a major issue for the people with large commercial woodworking operations.
> 
> All I can think to do is put it in the household trash, which goes to the landfill. I would prefer a better solution, if you can suggest it.


All my shavings and sawdust go to a buddy for bedding animals or I pitch them out back if he doesn't need any. Small scraps go to my neighbors for starting their wood stoves and anything larger than a piece of kindling goes right into my outdoor wood boiler. Completely use every piece of wood that comes into the shop......even down to the sawdust.


----------

